# Wracks in TDU 2



## alex1028 (4. April 2011)

Hi Leute ich werde langsam aber sicher ganz wahnsinig Ich habe von 3 Autos schon fast alle ausser ein Wrack doch ich finde sie einfach nicht ich suche und suche aber findesie nicht hat jemand vielleicht eine karte wo die autowracks zu finden sind ich habe so langsam keine lust mehr und mein internet (206 kb) ist zu langsam für google.
Ich habe schon 15680 km auf meinen bugatti


----------



## alex1028 (9. April 2011)

hat keiner ne antwort????


----------



## Zergoras (9. April 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: Klick mich!


----------



## Own3r (9. April 2011)

Und hier für Ibiza:

TDU2-Karte | TDU-Central.de


----------



## alex1028 (10. April 2011)

Top danke euch jetzt hab ich sie endlich^^


----------

